

Billion dollar brains  - saurabh
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/3566e886-e32a-11e0-bb55-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1YuX4kXcn

======
knowsnothing613
And how many of these companies are EBITDA profitable, and not lifestyle
companies.

I remember the business week cover of Kevin Rose, which gave a similar mythos-
narrative. But Digg never lived up to the hype. It flamed out.

But in a gold rush, you make money selling the dream

------
tonilouc
basically most of them are creating the same things on the internet "social
networking" and advertising. It's just amazing that people from the old
generation are supplying ammunition to the new generation on making easy money
thru the internet.

I mean, come to think of it, the new generation creates the interesting stuffs
and the old generation are the ones enjoying it with amazement. It's just a
matter of inventions and creating a need for the invention.

